# Best fogger and Costco



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Costco has 400W ground foggers (Ice) with one gal of juice and a timer for 45 bucks. 

What is the going opinion on the best fogger in the 200 buck range?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like VEI myself.

My 1st one, back in '01, still works to this day. 400 watt $99.99
You can get a 700 watt VEI for around $200.


----------

